# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  ctsore_fdw issue V2.0

## MosDefSQL

So I managed to pass the hurdle from my previous issue, (Thread titled CSTORE_FDW). however I have another issue. 

[username-centos cstore_fdw]$ PATH=/usr/bin/:$PATH make **(pg_config directory path)**

Makefile:50: *** PostgreSQL 9.3 to 12 is required to compile this extension.  Stop.

But this is the PostgreSQL version I have.

[username-centos cstore_fdw]$ postgres -V
postgres (PostgreSQL) 10.6

anyone know how to resolve this issue? 
Thanks

----------

